# Electrical goods advise



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

I am wondering if my electrical goods will work in Egypt? 
Things such as hairdryers, digital photo frames etc??
Also, will my mobile phone work in Cairo or will i need to buy another one? and
could anyone recommend a good mobile phone service and a good internet service provider?
Thanks very much


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what the setup in Hong Kong is, but the voltage here is round-about-the-same as the UK (it fluctuates somewhat, especially during the summer power cut season), so if it's UK stuff you're talking about they should work. The plugs are different, generally the two round pin 'europlug' variety (or sometimes just bare wires ;-0 ), but mains extensions here will generally cope with just about any sort of plug you care to use. Beware though that Customs may try to charge duty on electricals that you ship. If you bring stuff in on your flight, that's generally a non-issue. Basic electrical goods (kettles, toasters etc.) are cheap enough here. 

Phones generally work. Low-end mobile phones here are dirt cheap anyway. Phone companies here seem fine. Vodafone copes with English speaking customers pretty well. The other big providers (Mobinil, Eitisalat) may well do too.

ISP? Depends on your needs. Many here use 3G mobile broadband, but if your downloading needs are heavier you may want ADSL. I use Vodafone for 3G and TEData for ADSL. Vodafone is good and TEData is OK most of the time. Local costs are low. As ever in developing countries, international calls are expensive and roaming is a complete rip-off, so use Skype for that.

Top tip: Get yourself a copy of 'Cairo - The Practical Guide'. It's an excellent resource for expats living or planning on living here.


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> I'm not sure what the setup in Hong Kong is, but the voltage here is round-about-the-same as the UK (it fluctuates somewhat, especially during the summer power cut season), so if it's UK stuff you're talking about they should work. The plugs are different, generally the two round pin 'europlug' variety (or sometimes just bare wires ;-0 ), but mains extensions here will generally cope with just about any sort of plug you care to use. Beware though that Customs may try to charge duty on electricals that you ship. If you bring stuff in on your flight, that's generally a non-issue. Basic electrical goods (kettles, toasters etc.) are cheap enough here.
> 
> Phones generally work. Low-end mobile phones here are dirt cheap anyway. Phone companies here seem fine. Vodafone copes with English speaking customers pretty well. The other big providers (Mobinil, Eitisalat) may well do too.
> 
> ...


Fabulous advise..thanks very much!!!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Your electrical goods will all work here, just buy a couple converter sockets to switch your 3-pin square plug to two pin. They are available just about everywhere. The voltage is the same. Your mobile will work, just get a new sim card from either Mobinil, Etisalat or Vodafone, they are all just about the same. Internet, if a slow connection is o/k get any of the mobile service providers USB modems, or if you want faster get ADSL from TEData.


----------

